

Show HN: Musicality Chrome Ext. - Playback controls for your favorite players - kkampy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/musicality-music-player/fjiolbglibkahkipcdgeepdfdgfkdbee?ref=showhn

======
kkampy
Feedback greatly appreciated!

